

Ask HN: Is Google evil? - eof

When I naively read the the statement from verizon and google, I thought it was fine and understood it thusly:<p>Everything internet is neutral, both on wireless and wired.  Wireless bandwidth could be used for things other than 'internet', and those would not be subject to neutrality.<p>There seems to be this 'zomg google sold us out' explosion, so I question myself when I don't see anyone defending google.<p>Is Google evil?
======
donohoe
No. Not 'evil'. Evil has always been too strong a term.

I'm still reading through all of this myself. I think I can sum it all up by
saying the following:

I switched from an iPhone to Android phone because Apple had gone out of its
way to say it wasn't like other companies but then did so when it came to
their Walled Garden, approval process and the idea that I do not really own my
phone.

I like Android but its not the same clean crisp UI experience that the
unpolished Android is. However thats a small price to pay for a somewhat
clearer conscience.

Google has now turned tail on many cherished beliefs that they once
championed. I'm going back to iPhone since while they are both tarnished
products at least its a better one.

~~~
eof
Isn't that like switching to windows because Linus is an asshole?

~~~
Ardit20
Maybe switching to Mac would be a better comparison.

------
yanw
People are generally overreacting and free-associating, Verizon and Google
announced an agreement about how the neutrality debate may move forward, there
are some concessions that I suppose people didn't expect Google to make, it
being a huge proponent of net neutrality, but they were on the side of
practicality as the agreement in general is non-binding and meant as a
framework for discussion. So no there isn't much evil there it's just people
being surprised that a for profit company can make few compromises on ideals
in sake of practicality.

